# Bit of help please guys



## Guest (Oct 3, 2003)

Ok first of nice board Paul. Seen a lot of familiar faces around the forum.

Been away for a while ahd very bad reaction to last stack of aas so had to lay off for a while, still been trainnig and eating etc but without the 'help' needless to say shrunk more than a wool jumper on a hot wash  !!!

Starting to gain some more size now although b/f is increasing aswell and this is proving a pain in the ass to shift cardio 3 - 4 times a week for 30 -45 mins dotn want to lose any muscle so wary on overdoing the cardio. Diet is quiet good at the moment but due to new job is bit more difficult to be as good as I would have liked. Can anyone suggest best ways to lose body fat? Unable to run at the moment but have been biking and using arc trainer as cardio for the last few months. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

can u post your diet ??


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2003)

Yep here is diet not as good as it should be but bit difficult due to working constaints.

wake 7:30 breakfast bowl of porrige with cut fruit and 2 slices of wholemeal toast with olive oil spread and jam/marmite

10:30/11:00 Sandwich normally wholemeal and tuna with sweetcorn low fat option

13:00/13:30 Sandwich as above and tmof whey shake

17:30 baked potato with tuna and tmof whey

18:00/18:30 training after training tmof whey

20:30/21:00 large bowl cereal with skimmed milk and tmof whey.

Thanks for the help mr T but as stated during the day difficult to be too choosy due to work.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Bro you desperatley need some protein in your breakfast.

Jock


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I agree with the protein for breakfast. If you want to lose body fat, you will have to eat protein and fat with the carbs. There are 3 things that will help with spiking of the blood sugars and they are:

1. Protein

2. Fiber

3. Fat

If you eat carbs the following will occur, your blood sugar levels will rise and the insuline will rise to accomidate the higher blood sugar levals and insuline is a storage hormone. So if you eat the 3 things that help with the spiking, then you will not store as much fat (due to insuline).

You can do the cardio thing or do the diet thing. Now I am not against the cardio as the heart is the most important muscle in the body period. But you might consider circuit training as this is resistance training with a aerobic boost. Gets the benifits of burning fat and the benefits of burning fat to recouperate the muscle during sleep. But this is only recomended for ones trying to burn fat and not suggested for ones that want to get strong or bulk up.

If you want a exercise plan for the circuit training just let me know.

Oh, almost forgot I would eat at least 5 meals a day and maybe even 7 meals with the last meal being the smallest.

Fruits in the morning (carbs) and Vegetables in the afternoon/night.

There are supplements to take as well but you will have to ask Lorion on that one.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cardio in the morning when you first wake up. That will give you your most bang for your buck.

Back off on the carbs and only eat fruits and veggies for your carbs, with the exception of oatmeal for breakfast. Don't eat potatoes, corn, bananas, bread and pasta. Avoid those. Like hackskii said, eat 5 to seven meals every 3 to 4 hours. Dont go any further than that. I like the zone diet. I got ripped on it and didn't loose any strength. It goes by blocks. One block of food for example would be 1 1/2 grams of fat, 7 grams of protein, and 9 grams of carbs. When I did it I needed 19 blocks of food divided into 5 meals. For example breakfast, lunch and dinner would be a 5 block meal. Thats 7 1/2 grams of fat, 35 grams of protein, and 45 grams of carbs. Now that leaves 2, 2 block meals in between. In order to get the right number of blocks for your body, you need to find out your lean muscle mass. That is your body without all the fat. I was weighing about 190 and I got down to about 170 and I had to add more blocks to my day because I didn't want to loose anymore. I got so ripped on the zone diet and felt the best I have ever felt. If you stick with the lower glysimic spiking carbs you will loose faster. The book is called Enter the Zone by Barry Sears. If you read that book you will know more than most nutritionists.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I agree, the Zone worked wonders. Lost about 40 lbs. in 6 months and lost almost no strength. Quite the superb way of eating. For every 5 pounds I lost 1" on the waist. That is massive. I had unlimited energy on that. I ended up eating 7 small meals a day and the last one was before I went to bed. Had fun on that way of eating but was not drinking any beer.

I just wish I hit the gear on that diet as I would have done well


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Get ripped, then go on the gear and eat as much as you can. You could be way ahead of the game in a short period of time.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Each 3500 calories is equal to 1 pound of fat.

Weight maintenance occurs when calories out and calories in are balanced over a period of time. Weight loss occurs when you burn more calories than you consume, at the rate of 1 pound lost for each 3500 calories deficit.

Exercise increases resting metabolic rate, making total caloric expenditure greater than accounted for by the effect of exercise alone.

Most people use the vast majority of the calories they consume in maintaining the essential physiological functions of the body. The amount of fuel required to keep your body temperature at 98.6 degrees, heart beating, etc., is your Resting Metabolic Rate. The average woman burns about 11 calories per pound of body weight per day; men burn about 12 per pound per day. So a typical 200 pound woman would burn about 2200 calories per day before exercise [200 X 11 = 2200]. Note: Resting Metabolic Rates of 11 for women and 12 for men are averages, and there is considerable variation.

The body adapts to a low calorie diet by reducing metabolic rate. Thus, it becomes harder to lose weight and easier to gain following an episode of caloric restriction. On the other hand, increasing physical activity can increase metabolic rate. Moderate levels of physical activity (2000 calories per week or more) can produce permanent increases in metabolic rate. It is this long-term change in metabolism that is the real benefit of a regular exercise program. Those who increase their level of physical activity are most likely to maintain their weight loss.

The figures below represent the fuel needed for a 150 pound person to perform the activity. If your weight is different, use the following formula: your weight/150 X calorie value from chart below. For example, if you weight 250 lbs. and walk one mile, you will burn: 250/150 X 100 = 167 calories.

Bicycling 25 cals/mile

Walking, jogging 100 cals/mile

Rowing 125 cals/mile

Cross-country skiing 150 cals/mile

Swimming 500 cals/mile

Slow Dancing 125 cals/hour

Bowling 150 cals/hour

Gardening 150 cals/hour

Softball 150 cals/hour

Table tennis 175 cals/hour

Golf 225 cals/hour

Ice & Roller skating 275 cals/hour

Tennis (recreational) 275 cals/hour

Calisthenics (vigorous) 350 cals/hour

Fast Dancing 350 cals/hour

Handball, Racketball (rec.) 350 cals/hour

Basketball 400 cals/hour

Tennis (competitive) 425 cals/hour

Handball, Racketball (comp.) 550 cals/hour

Rowing machine (vigorous) 750 cals/hour

Jumping Rope 850 cals/hour

Stairclimbing 1050 cals/hour


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2004)

You missed boxing, which is what I'm gonna use, since it doesn't half wear me out punching that bag, I just pretend it's pauls head  just kidding mate


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2004)

And are you sure about that on golf, I mean those buggers walk around swinging a pussy club, 225 cal/hour???


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

What about masterbation? Give me the hour figure on that would ya.


----------



## leanman (May 29, 2003)

IMO golf is the ideal fat-burner,nice slow and steady and consistent.

If you crank up the intensity too much you risk burning up muscle as well as fat.

Not an ideal scenario!!!

For optimum fat burning you should do just enough to produce a glow in the face ie not sweating but glowing 

Hope this helps


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

hi mate,

As some of the lads have said, you desperately need a dose of protein in your breakfast. you body will be craving it by the time you wake and you need to feed those muscles!

Also, i feel you are relying on protein power far too much.

1stly, whey is very quickly absorbed, so its ideal for 1st thing AM and PWO, but otherwise, IMO its not the best! It is partially digested so it gets sucked up straight way, and is therefore no good for your daytime shakes. Especially if it is mixed with water!

2ndly, whey etc are called Supplements for a very good reason. They are ment to supplement your diet and not be the major part of it! You wil get far better results from using whole food sources instead of supplements. Here is a link for a very good thread explaining it.. Jimmy and One Smart Cookie are very very knowlagable on diet issues and its is worth noting their opinion...

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=68242

Ok, i know eating whole food all the time can be hard when you are working, but a little prior preperation makes it very easy!

Ok, thats it for now, coz im starving and its feeding time!!! lol

Joolz


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by winger
> 
> *Cardio in the morning when you first wake up. That will give you your most bang for your buck. *
> 
> ...


cardio in the morning! i can barel wake up to brush my teeth, let alone doing cardio in the morning. What kind of cardio can u do after u wake up? is there any cardio work that u can do whilst in bed in the midst of waking up?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea as a matter of fact there is. It is called sex. I recomend an hour of sex 4 times a week at wake. 

I dont do it in the morning (cardio), but that is the best bang for the buck. If it is hard for you to wake up in the morning then just do it later. No big deal, but if you want something bad enough then you will do it. Diet is kinda like that. It is work. There is no such thing as a magic bullet. It's more like weights and ballances.

How about this. Try it in the morning, and if you are not more productive in your daily chores and your body dosn't look better than it has ever looked, that slam me in all my posts. Tell me what an ashole I am.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

you could also try jerkin the gerkin


----------

